# Is it illegal to sell online to people under 21?



## Brinson

I notice alot of big cigar shops online say they don't sell to people under 21...but 18 is the legal age for Tobacco products, so why is this?

Will they actually check on delivery to make sure I'm 21?


----------



## icehog3

A few retailers ask for age verification (JR asks for it after your first order, before a subsequent order, for instance), but most will not ask (besides on-line.)


----------



## Brinson

I can legally buy cigars if I walk down to the cigar store but Cigars International won't sell to me for another 2 years...

Seems very unfair to me.

Will they actually make me show ID or such? Does anyone know?


----------



## icehog3

Brinson said:


> I can legally buy cigars if I walk down to the cigar store but Cigars International won't sell to me for another 2 years...
> 
> Seems very unfair to me.
> 
> Will they actually make me show ID or such? Does anyone know?


Did you read my last post? :r

Most of them will not, I don't believe CI will.


----------



## j-easy-cl

Brinson said:


> I can legally buy cigars if I walk down to the cigar store but Cigars International won't sell to me for another 2 years...
> 
> Seems very unfair to me.
> 
> Will they actually make me show ID or such? Does anyone know?


cigarsinternational.com (including cigarbid.com), don't check ID


----------



## Swampfox21

cool ive been meaning to find out. found some stuff i want to try on cigarbid and didnt know if they checked. now i can feel the budget get tighter hahaha


----------



## AD720

Brinson said:


> I can legally buy cigars if I walk down to the cigar store but Cigars International won't sell to me for another 2 years...
> 
> Seems very unfair to me.
> 
> Will they actually make me show ID or such? Does anyone know?


I believe the reason they have a "no one under 21" policy is so they are in compliance with the regulations of all of the states. It is not 18 everywhere.


----------



## e-man

AD720 said:


> I believe the reason they have a "no one under 21" policy is so they are in compliance with the regulations of all of the states. It is not 18 everywhere.


I believe you are correct. It's easier to make a blanket policy than to follow legislation in every state and pay a programmer to tweak your shopping cart every time a new law passes.

Same thing with shipping costs. It's easier to set a flat fee than to calculate the actual cost for a given size, weight, and destination. Win some, lose some, but hopefully break even.


----------



## TankerT

Also, some shipping companies offer a service where they will only release the package to someone that is 21 or older. (I've had to show my ID to the UPS guy on occasion... and I'm well over 21...)


----------



## smokering10

has anyone ever not had their package given to them when the guy came and checked i.d you weren't 21?


----------



## alcook59

I ordered from CI, never checked me, and I'm not 21 yet. Actually I've purchased alcohol online as well, never checked, then again they don't check much in town either.:dunno:


----------



## strider72

Let's see, so at 17 or 18 yrs of age an individual is able to join the military, use full-autos, grenade-launchers, anti-aircraft missiles, guard nuclear weapons, go overseas and sacrifice their life for a country that will not let them buy an alcoholic drink or cigar(though I understand service members can drink on base?). Seems to me there is a serious case of head up the *** to me. Either change the enlistment age or lower buying age to 18 for alcohol and tobacco across the board. Then enforce or increase the penalty for DUI. Of course that would be the smart thing to do and with the morons in power now you can forget it.


----------



## AustinC9

strider72 said:


> Let's see, so at 17 or 18 yrs of age an individual is able to join the military, use full-autos, grenade-launchers, anti-aircraft missiles, guard nuclear weapons, go overseas and sacrifice their life for a country that will not let them buy an alcoholic drink or cigar(though I understand service members can drink on base?). Seems to me there is a serious case of head up the *** to me. Either change the enlistment age or lower buying age to 18 for alcohol and tobacco across the board. Then enforce or increase the penalty for DUI. Of course that would be the smart thing to do and with the morons in power now you can forget it.


I strongly agree.


----------

